# Hi from San Diego



## Ross (Jul 14, 2008)

I came across this site trying to google my way through some general questions and have to say that I find this site informative and useful and hope that I can contribute. 

I'm the Master Electrician at the San Diego Repertory Theatre, in downtown San Diego. San Diego Rep - Home. I'm going into my 3rd season in this role and due to unfortunate theatre-wide cutbacks am now top dog in the lighting department here.

My entire technical theatre career has been based out of SD, notably at the Old Globe Theatre and La Jolla Playhouse. My education...the school of Hard Knocks. (I was studying to be an actor, but don't hold that against me)

I've been married for almost 2 years to a former Dresser from the Globe and Playhouse and whom is now back to school getting her Masters in Traditional Chinese Medicine which includes massage, acupuncture and chinese herbs. 

I like long walks on the beach and sushi. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Van (Jul 14, 2008)

Ooh I wish my wife had gotten that as a Masters, rather than Early Ed. I could use some acupuncture and massages!
Welcome aboard. Apparently a lot of folks here at ART know a lot of folks down there at SDRT, well all Admin folks and fundraisers that get to takes trips all over do, not us shop monkeys, they don't let us out much, too embarrassing.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 14, 2008)

Ross said:


> ...I like long walks on the beach and sushi. Not necessarily in that order.


Well I suppose a long walk on a beach could lead to sushi; depends on what washes ashore. I'm from Ohio, and we call that "bait." The only good fish is fried catfish, with hushpuppies. gafftaper will be along shortly--he likes fried marsupial.

Use the search feature liberally, lest ye be taunted. Our forum is only as good as our members, so participate. Did you ever find a good solution to your Colortran ERS lens issue?


----------



## Brilliant2007 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Ross!! How long ago were you at La Jolla? I've had some real good friends working there in the last several years. San Diego is a beautiful place!

BRANDON


----------



## Clifford (Jul 15, 2008)

It's good to see someone else from the San Diego area (and even better that you're in lighting). Widespread though CB is, I haven't met anyone else, despite the number of theatres we have. Not to mention the high school theatres.


----------



## Ross (Jul 15, 2008)

Van said:


> Ooh I wish my wife had gotten that as a Masters, rather than Early Ed. I could use some acupuncture and massages!
> Welcome aboard. Apparently a lot of folks here at ART know a lot of folks down there at SDRT, well all Admin folks and fundraisers that get to takes trips all over do, not us shop monkeys, they don't let us out much, too embarrassing.


I hear much about ART around here...if I recall we traded shows a few seasons back. Ella and Lost Highway if memory serves?


----------



## Ross (Jul 15, 2008)

Brilliant2007 said:


> Hey Ross!! How long ago were you at La Jolla? I've had some real good friends working there in the last several years. San Diego is a beautiful place!
> 
> BRANDON


I've only worked at La Jolla a handful of times, but I know most of the people there. The San Diego tech scene is smaller than you might imagine and we all seem to know one another. My wife worked there quite frequently in wardrobe for a few years.


----------



## Ross (Jul 15, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Did you ever find a good solution to your Colortran ERS lens issue?



I haven't taken the time to buy anything yet, though it looks as if Ace Hardware has what I need in stock. Thanks!


----------



## Van (Jul 15, 2008)

Ross said:


> I haven't taken the time to buy anything yet, though it looks as if Ace Hardware has what I need in stock. Thanks!


 
Hey! I think that is one for the other thread;
You know you're a technician when you can fix a Colortran with parts from Ace. 

Ross, I can't remember the show but I believe you're right. It wasn't _Ella_, maybe ...._Way out there_ ?


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 16, 2008)

Did somebody mention fried Marsupial? Wombat on a stick please!




Welcome to the booth Ross.


----------

